# Overseas indian card for my new born child



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

I am an Australian citizen. I did surrender my Indian Passport and i have been issued a OCI card. My wife is a *Bangladeshi* national and she is a permanent resident in Australia. We have been blessed with a child recently.

*Does my new born baby eligible for OCI card?*

Thank you so much for you valuable advise


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

any one?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

oz_prrules said:


> I am an Australian citizen. I did surrender my Indian Passport and i have been issued a OCI card. My wife is a *Bangladeshi* national and she is a permanent resident in Australia. We have been blessed with a child recently.
> 
> *Does my new born baby eligible for OCI card?*
> 
> Thank you so much for you valuable advise


I don't know much about this topic but I think you'll find some useful information *here*


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi oz_prrules,

From the link provided by rameshkd above, it looks difficult for your child to get OCI card due to the below mentioned on the site provided your wife is\was a Bangladeshi national. Why do you intend to bring your child to India though ?

OCI card should not be granted to minor children whose one parent is eligible for OCI card, if the other parent is or was ever a Pakistani or Bangladesh national.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Hi oz_prrules,
> 
> From the link provided by rameshkd above, it looks difficult for your child to get OCI card due to the below mentioned on the site provided your wife is\was a Bangladeshi national. Why do you intend to bring your child to India though ?
> 
> OCI card should not be granted to minor children whose one parent is eligible for OCI card, if the other parent is or was ever a Pakistani or Bangladesh national.


 Why would that be? That is very discriminatory against the child.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Found more info
https://www.indianembassy.org/pages.php?id=20

5.Are Minor children eligible for OCI Card?
Minor children whose both parents are citizens of India or one of the parents is a citizen of India are eligible for OCI Card.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

_ 6 .Is an applicant who had held nationality of Pakistan or Bangladesh, eligible for OCI?
No, If the applicant has ever been a citizen of Pakistan or Bangladesh, he / she will not be eligible for OCI_.


But is the child a citizen of Bangladesh? No idea if Bangladesh gives automatic citizenship to children of citizens born overseas?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

i believe this is not true. This condition comes into picture if the applicant is a citizen of those countries. 


sas119 said:


> OCI card should not be granted to minor children whose one parent is eligible for OCI card, if the other parent is or was ever a Pakistani or Bangladesh national.



There is a whole history behind this. It may sound discrimination, but government might have considered it as a big internal security risk. just my thoughts, do not have the actual reason why it is like that. 


_shel said:


> Why would that be? That is very discriminatory against the child.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

From Bangladeshi nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia wiki page: 

_Bangladeshi citizenship is provided primarily jus sanguinis, or through bloodline, irrespectively of the place or legitimacy of the birth_



_shel said:


> _ No idea if Bangladesh gives automatic citizenship to children of citizens born overseas?_


----------



## Mopeng (Aug 24, 2014)

oz_prrules said:


> I am an Australian citizen. I did surrender my Indian Passport and i have been issued a OCI card. My wife is a *Bangladeshi* national and she is a permanent resident in Australia. We have been blessed with a child recently.
> 
> *Does my new born baby eligible for OCI card?*
> 
> Thank you so much for you valuable advise


If your baby is born in Australia, and at least one parent is an Australian permanent visa holder or Australian citizen, your baby is an Australian citizen by birth. 

As you are aware the Constitution of India does not allow holding Indian citizenship and citizenship of a foreign country simultaneously.

May I recommend that you contact the High Commission of India in Australia with your query. Good luck.


----------



## KathyC (May 5, 2015)

Dear, Sorry to say but you will have to admit this that you can not get this OCI card for your child because of Bangladesh.

Yes, this is true there is history behind this and Indian Govt. can not take the risk of allowing any Bangladesi or Pakistani due to security.

It may be possible that this rule may be changed in future, but when, nobody knows.


----------

